# Question for Dr. Chronic Customers



## Frank White (Jun 19, 2008)

Stealth Delivery w/ Original Breeder Pack  OR...

Stealth Delivery w/OUT Original Breeder Pack


Do you choose to get the breeder pack sent with your order to keep as a memento?  Do you opt to get your seeds without the breeder pack to increase the chances of the package getting through?  A friend of mine went to Canada a couple years ago and purchased seeds.  She got rid of the breeder pack before crossing the border in case she got searched (she coincidentally did).  Just curious what option everybody rolls with.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 9, 2008)

Dunno if we should talk about it.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea, don't talk about your personal experiences!  

But, it is up to you, I wouldn't mind the original breeder pack.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 10, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Tater (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats more important to you, getting your seeds and pulling one over on customs or increasing your chances of your package being intercepted and getting to show ummm no one your cool breeder package.  Its a no brainer to me either the way the doc is the best.  I haven't had a problem with him once.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 10, 2008)

if you order from the doc,just be grateful if you even get your seeds.i ordered a month ago and nadda.says he hasn't received my money yet.


----------



## dagnar (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yea the customs sent me a nice letter when they intercepted the parcel  imagine my surprise. Made me all paranoid thinking bummer they probably added me to there list. lol


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

Both times i had them sent with breeder packs with no problems.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an order with the Doc thats out there somewhere!.  Sent out July 11.  Still havent gave up but.....  I put another order with them last night so we will see how this one goes.  Last chance for the Doc for me.  Got my fingers crossed.

Peace


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 10, 2008)

I got some nirvana white widow from chronic in june ... got the seeds in 8 days used a debit card ... unfortunately ... the seeds product sick plants ... out of 6 ... 3 popped up ... almost a month old and still looking like seedlings ... one hasn't gotten any leaves other than the seed leaves ... chronic won't back the product:ignore: ... so I'm out of luck ... I'd rather have good seeds than, original breeder pack ...  won't buy from him again ... that's for sure ... but that's just me ... :fid:


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah thats too bad.  Been reading about all the problems with those beans.  Thats the order that I have not received yet.  I also want to correct myself on my last post.  Doc sent those beans to me on July 16 not the 11th.  Got confused for a sec.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Aug 11, 2008)

I have em throw the breeder packs in there with my seeds.
I think they look cool...lol. I ordered sum nirvana seeds from 
the doc once, and they came still in the original package.


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 20, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> if you order from the doc,just be grateful if you even get your seeds.i ordered a month ago and nadda.says he hasn't received my money yet.bullshit


 
I'm pretty sure cronic stopped shipping to the US about a year ago (maybe less).

I got roasted at another site for mentioning sannies seeds (he sends to us... I sent cash...4x!.. 
and one of their locals said "hes from the US, doc doesn't ship there......"..


----------



## Waspfire (Aug 20, 2008)

4maggio said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure cronic stopped shipping to the US about a year ago (maybe less).
> 
> I got roasted at another site for mentioning sannies seeds (he sends to us... I sent cash...4x!..
> and one of their locals said "hes from the US, doc doesn't ship there......"..


 
hmm weird i was going to order from doc and sunt him a email asking bout shipping to US he said he still does now i am worried lol


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 20, 2008)

well, I just ordered yesterday and he sent them out today, so he def still ships to the states!


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 20, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> well, I just ordered yesterday and he sent them out today, so he def still ships to the states!


 
^^ I stand corrected.

Tks Gbaby


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely still ships here. I got mine on the 18th and ordered on the 15th. Quick as a mofo..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

It does say on his site he does'nt ship to the US. I think that is more a thing to cover his butt. Since it is illegal to send them here.


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ i thought it was legal for them to export them but the illegal part is us importing them.. i just ordered from the Doc (5 lowryder #2 seeds) hope to see em soon.. all this talk about people being dissapointed is kinda scarin me but hey.. 43$ already spent so i guess.. keep em crossed!

thanks,
Pete


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 29, 2008)

I went back and re-read his shipping terms and he now says he ships anywhere in the world but he stresses that he is not responsibe for seeds that do not get wheerever they are shipped.

Standard stuff actually.


----------



## Barbapopa (Sep 4, 2008)

I ordered 4 different strains from Dr.Chronic, got them all with out issue.
However not a single seed popped from the NL x Skunk#1.  Not sure why, they looked as healthy as any seed I have ever seen.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

how long has it been?


----------



## drostevens (Sep 4, 2008)

i have ordered 5 low #2 from him and no problem with any germd all 5 and poped in 2 days above soil in 3 more day after poppin


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 4, 2008)

.,


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive heard nothing but good things about the doc untill now. Plan on using him in the next month..


----------



## Barbapopa (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine were have been "germinating" for over 2 weeks.  I think I have to call those a loss.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 5, 2008)

*First time I ordered I got my seeds in one week...this time its been over a month and still nothing but I just emailed him and so we will see.  I live in the states. *


----------



## jollygreengiant (Sep 5, 2008)

I just placed an order with the Doc yesterday, got a email saying it shipped this morning. Will post an update when I get them


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

ya and idk its us that cant be held responsible for items shipped to us that are not illegal unless they can prove without a doubt we knew what was in the package and tried to get it across the border


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 5, 2008)

jollygreengiant said:
			
		

> I just placed an order with the Doc yesterday, got a email saying it shipped this morning. Will post an update when I get them


I ordered some beans from the doc on the  Aug 30th and they came on the sept 4th East Coast US came with breeder pack but stealth, Hope this gives some hope for ha


----------



## jollygreengiant (Sep 6, 2008)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> I ordered some beans from the doc on the  Aug 30th and they came on the sept 4th East Coast US came with breeder pack but stealth, Hope this gives some hope for ha



GREAT to hear, I will admit I was a bit worried as this is my first purchase but I have heard high praises for the DR.  

TY for the report:bong:


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 6, 2008)

I used the the doc to on aug21 got them on aug29 to the eastcoast purple#1 with breeder pack stealth also germed 10 2 poped the other 8 were crushed and out of the 2 seedings one of the died but i was still happy to get them.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 6, 2008)

ALLWaYsHiGh said:
			
		

> I used the the doc to on aug21 got them on aug29 to the eastcoast purple#1 with breeder pack stealth also germed 10 2 poped the other 8 were crushed and out of the 2 seedings one of the died but i was still happy to get them.



He says on the site that if anything is damaged, to ship them back and he'll replace. I had two crushed,  but I didn't worry about it. If it had been 8 instead, I would've tested his quarantee.


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey all, I ordered from doc yesterday (5 fem Seedism BLZ seeds + 5 fem Royal Queen White Widow seeds). I didn't get my confirmation yet, but it went through on my credit card I used so I am sure it will happen hopefully Monday! Then we will see how long it will take to arrive Northeast USA. 420usagrow 
Thanks to all posts about seedbanks (helps weed out the rip-offs!).


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 6, 2008)

ya thanks for everyone posting their experience it  helps make me feel safer when ordering from certain banks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

i got my seeds from the doc in 5 days and i ordered on a english holiday so they wernt open so reallly 4 days. they have great stealth shipping and i got nirvana breeder seeds and i am nothing but pleased, 10 out of 10 afghanis poped and are growing, 8 out of 10 white widows are growing. no freebies and they all showed taproots within 24 hours of paper towel germination method, i guess you can say the doc has my buisness for now on.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 6, 2008)

I just ordered from the Doc too... well placed the
order the other night and the darn gift card thing didn't go through, so I went ahead with Intenational Money Grams.  Didn't want to put it though on my debit card.  besides the bank calls me eveytime I try to use it oveseas anyways...  I think I am gonna open one of those Green Dot cards.  

Ordered all Nirvana strains
Big Bud
Cali Orange Bud
White Widow and
New Purple Power..

will let you know when I get them.... I sent in the MO's today so it will prolly take a week to get there.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 6, 2008)

i tried 2 get seeds again sent 2 aus but he wont even reply !got seeds before with cc and they were great bigbuddah cheese (all popped) and docs alpha 13 which kicks ***(10/10)guess hafta look else where


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my email confirmation for my order from the good doctor! Now I will wait patiently, I can't wait to try the Seedism BLZ Bud. Supposedly very potent and not a stretcher. Anyone out there grown this strain? Have a great day everyody.


----------



## MiracleDro (Sep 10, 2008)

I ordered and had confirmation in 1 day and received 6 days after ordering to the US!! All seeds except one germed within 24 hours.


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got my order from DrChronic and it came to east coast USA in 6 days, after I ordered last Friday late at night! I haven't germed yet, but will get back with that when I start these!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2008)

I would not compromise security or the flow of beans by discussing this thread.  Tho new to this forum I am not new to growing forums or for that matter growing in general.Life is about taking risks. Do it or don't. I have gotten seeds and have always been happy with the lone bank that I use. Using a debit card is only a bad thing after the fact. They know of your grow op and are currently going to bust you. they only are using your bank records for proof against you once someone you know has ratted you out. Take Care and remember, if it's not broke, don't fix it, aka "FIRST RULE OF FIGHTCLUB, WE DON'T TALK ABOUT FIGHTCLUB!!!" Take Care.


----------



## Frank White (Sep 12, 2008)

I didnt start this thread asking what kind of stealth methods the distributor uses.  If I did, I would understand the point of your post.  I was merely asking if I would be less likely to receive my order if I had it sent WITH the breeder pack.  Only like one post in this entire thread actually addressed the concern brought I up.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 13, 2008)

I ordered on Sept 9th, got the USA today, 9/12.

Nirvana took 2 months, but I got them.
Attitude took 1 month and customs got them.

DR CHRONIC RULES!


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 13, 2008)

I ordered from Doc last week, and I just placed two orders (one with Attitude for 10 fem Lowlife AK 47, 5 Paradise Seeds fem White Berry, 5 fem Greenhouse Lemon Skunk seeds + 10 freeebies). And I ordered from Dope-seeds 5 fem Lowlife White Russian seeds. I should get these sometime this week. I will have seeds for many grows and will be cloning and using the genetics to grow some kind bud!! 
My order from Doc (5 fem Seedism BLZ Bud seeds, 5 fem Royal Queen White Widow seeds) came in 5 days. I am curious about where you are located as I have read many posts of people getting their seeds nabbed in the midwest USA, more specifically, the Port of Chicago. I had one order in the past 2 years that didn't make it through customs. It was from Holland and looked so obvious to me and the confiscation notice was from the Port of Chicago. That is why I started ordering from the Attitude because I figured it wasn't a hotbed for LEO like Amsterdam! I have ordered over 10 times in 18 months and have had to wait 6 days for delivery at the longest. Well, good luck on your grows! 420usagrow


----------



## bulldog74 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you greeneyes.  Alright I am here to answer all of your questions on the Doc.  I will make the sacrafice of having a full private message box in order to be able to continue business with the DOC.  That's right please PM people, rather than post all over these boards for sources. If anyone does not get the program let me help out and give you some help so that we are not phisically taking a pack of seeds and slapping the FED's faces with it so hard their noses bleed. The following information is for entertainment purposes and I am in no way affiliated with Dr. chronic. I do not condone any illegal activities.
- I have used the Doc for years. I am in the U.S.A.
- The doc started the no shipping to U.S.A about a year ago because seeds to the U.S.A are not legal.
- You may pay for your order in U.S. dollars
- Seeds are legal in the U.K for souveniers only and are not for growing devil weed.
- Mark Emery once sold seeds by mail to the U.S.A.  If he is extradicted to the U.S he will be sentanced to life in prison and if it werent for the fact that the canadians wouldnt let it happen he would receive the death penalty.
- DR. Chronics forum site is HG420. He has handed it over to his friend/partner muffinman/FET to run for him so he can focus on slanging souviniers.
- The site has been down for maintanance for about a month but is supposed to be up and running soon.
- The Doc is the coolest most straight up guy in the business in a business that is filled with seedy people parden the pun.
-  The docs greatest downfall is communication.  For some reason he just doesnt like to answer his emals and never his PM's. I know that communication is very important and if he could fix this issue I think it would eliminate 80% of complaints?issues with customers ranting on boards because they think they have been scammed.
- Doc is a seedbank.  If your seeds dont pop there are many people to blame but none of them are the DOC.
- If your plants are too short/tall, sick, hermi or have powdery mildew blame the person in the mirror or the breeder because the doc didnt come into your garden and kill your plants, you did.
- Never discuss shipping methods or stealth shipping packaging openly on public boards.
- The Doc sends freebies when you order 3 packs of seeds (10 or more) and sometimes for his own work and sometimes for the hell of it. You usually must ask.
- A member of HG420 with 50 posts or more qualifies for free seeds with order however is not guarenteed also untill recently you could mention your forum name and get 10% off the total order.
- Credit cards are accepted so is cash or money orders.
- Credit cards in my opinion is the way to go as long as you use a disposable/gift card with not alot of money remaining on the card.
- The British post is notorious for opening mail and stealing cash/money orders not to mention the fact that there is more of a security risk sending your info through the posts hands.
-  Some credit/bank/check cards do not work even if you were to call doc internationaly and give him the number rather then use the site. This is usualy a bank/check card especially from credit unions because some financial institutions have a security number (not the 3#'s on back of the card) that must be given for international internet purchases.  You can however call your financial institution ahead of time and get this code from them and then pass it on to him through a side note on the websit or you can call and place your order over the phone.
- Due to President Bush's eagerness to destroy the constitution,  The Patriot act allows the NSA, Homeland Security and the F.B.I to not only monitor but record citizens conversations into the largest digital database known to ever exhist. It has been estimated that 1 in 5 domestic calls and 4 out of 5 international calls are recorded and stored for eternity. Emails and texts are also recorded.
-  Seeds along with many other things are confiscated in the mail every day and although wal-mart will bend over and listen to your gripes or exchange a three year old broken fishing pole with no receipt that was purchased at kmart, a grey area business can only be held accountable so far. The buyer has to realize that he/she is taking a chance by making the purchase and if the package gets snagged then you should be happy you didnt go to jail.
- I have never had a seed pack order confiscated (knock on wood).
- If your order enters the U.S. customs through chicago I reccomend not ordering or to have it shipped to a friend that lives in a different region. I would say that there is about a 35% chance it will be taken.
- When customs seizes my seedpack will the LEO break my door down?  Maybe.  Chances are you will just receive a letter asking you to call customs if you feel that you should be entitled to your illegal, smuggled through the federal postal office possibly internationaly or accross state borders.  Don't call the number.
- Is it possible that customs intercepted my package and has now logged my info and the info /description of the orgin of the package? Yes.
 -is it possible that customs intercepted my package but didnt send a letter?  Yes.
- Why would they do that?  There are a couple reasons as of lately and the number one reason they are currently doing it is because they have realized that many of the illegal/grey area mail order businesses to keep their customers happy will remail at least partially the order that was confiscated.  Most places can't go by the faceless customers word so they ask for a seizure letter proving it.  The best way in all honesty to combat this and throw a wrench into the transactions is to not provide a receipt so they have been doing away with this protocal or not.
- Another practice is to open the package and document the illegal items and to just let the packages go through to build a future case.  So six months later and several packages later if they decide to kick your door down when you go to court and say that this is a one time thing they have records of your multiple orders and now look into slapping you with conspiracy and or distribution. Not to mention it makes getting a warrant so much easier for them when they have multiple records.
-  I would say that by keeping orders small and or having larger orders broken up you are greatly lessening the chances of a lengthy and expensive investigation.
-  Are mailing addresses "Flagged".  Yes.  I dont know what percentage but it is certainly done. If you receive a letter from customs just assume that it has been flagged and dont use the addy for another order and certainly nevvvvvvvvvvvver use the address of your grow (oops I mean where you store your souviners).
Well in closing I would just like to say that I am in no way affiliated with Dr. Chronic and that I just thought it necessary to post this to clear up any final questions with ordering so that we can stop the relentless same questions over and over on these public boards.  Look I know that if any government agencies want to find out seed seller operating procedures they can do it but for god's sake please dont make it easy for them.  In the future when you see that a vender is posting or advertising in magazines that they dont ship to us yankees then use your head people and ask a board moderator or a long time member in a PM. Please understand that the vendors are then asking for your help on keeping things quiet as possible.  Did Mark Emery do this? No, and look at the trouble he is in.  Marc was pretty much in your face about what he did and take it from me that government agencies hate it when you spit in their face and dare them to do something.  Let me give you one more example, about 10 years ago if you went to a board and discussed body building you could go down the posts and within ten minutes you would have a number of mail order sources to purchase anabolic steroids.  This isnt the case anymore however, in fact over the last few years not only did the LEO's go through the boards and shut down all the domestic suppliers freely advertising their illegal supplements but the U.S. of A decided to show the world the size of it's c*ck and went into foreign countries like Mexico and shut down a dozen or so of the largest manufacturers in the world. You maybe wondering how we can go into a foreign third world country where it is actually legal to take or make anabolic steroids and extradict it's citizens and seize all their assets.  It happened because these companies were freely advertising products that were illegal in the United States to the United States.   Go check out the bodybuilding/steroid boards now and see if you see people talking about sources. It took alot of people to go behind bars for a while for people to figure it out.  The first rule of fight club again?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 28, 2008)

since your giving Legal Advice Id likie to know where you got your law degree from?

This whole thread is filled with misinfoirmation, check your sources before writing such doo doo....

This is a bunch of worthless information with undecalred sources.... Maybe you should put a disclaimer up that this is all YOUR OPINION and no factual representations are made....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 28, 2008)

Honestly N2C this person  has given ALOT of good advice. 
His opinion or not... i wouldn't write it off as DOO DOO man. 

This person has given a ton of accurate info on the doc man. I wouldn't pass it off as ** bro. 

Good post people..


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 7, 2008)

N2C I am sorry that you feel that I have tried to steer anyone wrong. I am not at liberty to reveal any sources and I feel that you should do what you think is best.  There are many faceless people on these forums with many opinions and if you feel that i am untruthfull then you are certainly entitled to disregard my comments.  I have no reason to state anything that is false.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 7, 2008)

Why use a seedbank that has a thread like this?  There are plenty of others.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my Blueberry seeds from the Doc today, well I found them on my desk today , think theve been here a couple days.

Doc 2-0 WW and now BB
Oh yea, I live in US so he still ships here.

Look for Blueberry coming to a grow journal near you!


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2008)

I collect the breeder packaging. I have packs from SSSC, The Seed Bank, The Brothers Grimm, the california based Sacred Seeds. I dig it.


----------



## donburi (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll just say that Dr. Chronic has responded promptly to my e-mails. Good luck fellas.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 4, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I got some nirvana white widow from chronic in june ... got the seeds in 8 days used a debit card ... unfortunately ... the seeds product sick plants ... out of 6 ... 3 popped up ... almost a month old and still looking like seedlings ... one hasn't gotten any leaves other than the seed leaves ... chronic won't back the product:ignore: ... so I'm out of luck ... I'd rather have good seeds than, original breeder pack ...  won't buy from him again ... that's for sure ... but that's just me ... :fid:



I bought my seeds from .nl but I have the same problem - 3 weeks old and still looking like seedlings!  It must be the seeds, I suppose.  I know they're getting enough light...

Does everyone think they'll turn into decent plants anyway, eventually?  

Coincidentally, 2 of them are white widow.  The 3rd is blueberry.


----------



## asiagrower (Dec 4, 2008)

breeder packaging +1 
GH breeder packaging looks good.


----------

